# Italiano standard



## lidia1201

Ma come gli italiani del Nord Italia riescano a non usare il "raddoppiamento fonosintattico" e pronunciare, per esempio,  /a 'kasa/ anziché  /a k'kasa/  (a casa)?
A proposito, ho letto che l'italiano standard (neutro) viene usato solo dagli attori, doppiatori, annunciatori e presentatori. Dove (non parlo delle regioni) e come si può apprendere l'italiano standard?

Grazie.


----------



## sabrinita85

lidia1201 said:


> A proposito, ho letto che l'italiano standard (neutro) viene usato solo dagli attori, doppiatori, annunciatori e presentatori. Dove (non parlo delle regioni) e come si può apprendere l'italiano standard?



In una scuola di dizione. O altrimenti con un buon libro di fonetica e prestando, altresì attenzione alle trascrizioni fonetiche riportate sui dizionari di italiano.


----------



## BlueWolf

lidia1201 said:


> Ma come gli italiani del Nord Italia riescano a non usare il "raddoppiamento fonosintattico" e pronunciare, per esempio, /a 'kasa/ anziché /a k'kasa/ (a casa)?
> A proposito, ho letto che l'italiano standard (neutro) viene usato solo dagli attori, doppiatori, annunciatori e presentatori. Dove (non parlo delle regioni) e come si può apprendere l'italiano standard?
> 
> Grazie.


 
Se non sbaglio in IPA _casa_ verrebbe scritta /'kaza/, non /'kasa/, no?


----------



## gabrigabri

lidia1201 said:


> Ma come gli italiani del Nord Italia riescano a non usare il "raddoppiamento fonosintattico" e pronunciare, per esempio, /a 'kasa/ anziché /a k'kasa/ (a casa)?
> A proposito, ho letto che l'italiano standard (neutro) viene usato solo dagli attori, doppiatori, annunciatori e presentatori. Dove (non parlo delle regioni) e come si può apprendere l'italiano standard?
> 
> Grazie.



A me sembra di riuscirci! E sono di Torino!
Per esempio non dico "vengo daffirenze!"


----------



## sabrinita85

BlueWolf said:


> Se non sbaglio in IPA _casa_ verrebbe scritta /'kaza/, non /'kasa/, no?



No, dipende dalle regioni. In Toscana, ad esempio, non si dice ['kaza], ma ['kasa], e tra l'altro è proprio così che bisognerebbe dirlo in italiano, anche se ora, in tutta Italia, si tende molto a sonorizzare quella 's' e farla diventare simile a una 'z'. È un po' come l'esempio di _borsa_, c'è chi dice ['borza] e chi ['borsa], ma la forma corretta è quest'ultima.



gabrigabri said:


> A me sembra di riuscirci! E sono di Torino!
> Per esempio non dico "vengo daffirenze!"


Credo che Lidia intendesse proprio questo: come mai quelli del nord riescono a non fare il raddoppiamento fonosintattico, al contrario di quello che fanno, appunto i toscani o i romani.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

lidia1201 said:


> Ma Come gli italiani del Nord Italia riescono a non usare il "raddoppiamento fonosintattico" e pronunciare, per esempio,  /a 'kasa/ anziché  /a k'kasa/  (a casa)?
> A proposito, ho letto che l'italiano standard (neutro) viene usato solo dagli attori, doppiatori, annunciatori e presentatori. Dove (non parlo delle regioni) e come si può apprendere l'italiano standard?
> 
> Grazie.


----------



## claudine2006

lidia1201 said:


> Come gli italiani del Nord Italia riescono a non usare il "raddoppiamento fonosintattico" e pronunciare, per esempio, /a 'kasa/ anziché /a k'kasa/ (a casa)?
> A proposito, ho letto che l'italiano standard (neutro) viene usato solo dagli attori, doppiatori, annunciatori e presentatori. Dove (non parlo delle regioni) e come si può apprendere l'italiano standard?
> 
> Grazie.


Non so, io non sono del Nord, ma non dico "a ccasa"!


----------



## Heliand

Il raddoppiamento fonosintattico è un tipo di assimilazione, che serve per legare due suoni in contesti sonori precisi. Nelle vecchie esercitazioni di glottologia(.......................) ricordo anche  -tu [d:]ici- e ce ne sono all'infinito.
Mi pare si sia verificato inizialmente con una certa frequenza di occorrenze in Toscana e in Romania occidentale (non ricordo il periodo ed esistono diversi tipi di questo fenomeno), è un parametro fonologigo oggi di alcune varietà di italiano. E' un residuo dell'assimilazione delle consonanti latine finali. Non saprei però dire perchè è + frequente al centro-sud. Ci possono essere ragioni di vario genere che hanno influito poi sulla lingua.


----------



## lidia1201

> "Nella pronuncia standard dell'italiano c'è un fenomeno importante che è difficile da cogliere, perché non è rappresentato dalla grafia: il "raddoppiamento fonosintattico". Di che cosa si tratta? In alcuni casi la consonante iniziale di una parola viene pronunciata con suono intenso, anche se la grafia non ce lo dice."
> (...)
> "Tale fenomeno è proprio del toscano e dell'italiano centrale e meridionale, mentre è estraneo all'italiano settentrionale"



Così è scritto nel manule sulla fonetica, fonologia, pronunca standard e pronuncie regionali.


----------



## claudine2006

lidia1201 said:


> Così è scritto nel manule sulla fonetica, fonologia, pronunce standard e pronunce regionali.


In effetti, ci sono alcune regioni in cui ciò avviene (Toscana, Lazio, Campania) ma i dialetti del centro-sud Italia sono così vari che la generalizzazione fatta dal manuale mi sembra fuorviante.


----------



## lidia1201

claudine2006 said:


> In effetti, ci sono alcune regioni in cui ciò avviene (Toscana, Lazio, Campania) ma i dialetti del centro-sud Italia sono così vari che la generalizzazione fatta dal manuale mi sembra fuorviante.





> In un certo senso potremmo individuare tante pronunce diverse per quante sono le regioni italiane, anche se non sempre i confini amministrativi coincidono con quelli linguistici. Tuttavia in questa sede ci limiteremo a un'analisi più generale. Distingueremo pertanto quattro aree: settentrionale, toscana, centrale, meridionale.



PronunciA standard; è una sola.
Avevo cancellato la "i" della prima parola invece di quella seconda


----------



## claudine2006

lidia1201 said:


> PronunciA standard; è una sola.
> Avevo cancellato la "i" della prima parola invece di quella seconda


Scusa, scusa, hai ragione. Una sola pronuncia standard!


----------



## Necsus

Per chi ne vuole riconoscere l'esistenza, in teoria l'italiano standard, o modello, che riguarda solo l'italiano parlato, in quanto nello scritto il problema non dovrebbe sussistere, sarebbe quello in cui non si individua, o lo si fa il più tardi possibile, la provenienza regionale e sociale di chi parla. Ed è di fatto quello delle scuole di dizione e recitazione e del doppiaggio, ambiente che io ho occasione di conoscere, e che ha come base il fiorentino depurato di alcuni elementi specifici, ad esempio l'aspirazione della 'c'.
Per quanto riguarda il 'raddoppiamento (fono)sintattico', un fenomeno che tutti usiamo, anche se spesso inconsciamente, credo che sia opportuno dedicargli un altro thread, cosa che ho fatto.


----------



## Cecilio

lidia1201 said:


> A proposito, ho letto che l'italiano standard (neutro) viene usato solo dagli attori, doppiatori, annunciatori e presentatori. Dove (non parlo delle regioni) e come si può apprendere l'italiano standard?
> 
> Grazie.



L'usano anche gli insegnanti? Per esempio, un italiano che fa lezioni di italiano per stranieri: cosa si fa di solito per la pronunziazzione? Usare lo standard al 100 %? Approssimarsi un po? Parlare in acento siciliano, toscano o bergamesco? Io ho avto soltanto una professoressa nativa di italiano e mi apre che pronunziava lo standard, ma faceva la "r" moscia. Cosa pensate?


----------



## MAVERIK

Necsus said:


> Per chi ne vuole riconoscere l'esistenza, in teoria l'italiano standard, o modello, che riguarda solo l'italiano parlato, in quanto nello scritto il problema non dovrebbe sussistere, sarebbe quello in cui non si individua, o lo si fa il più tardi possibile, la provenienza regionale e sociale di chi parla. Ed è di fatto quello delle scuole di dizione e recitazione e del doppiaggio, che io ho occasione di conoscere, e che ha come base il fiorentino depurato di alcuni elementi specifici, ad esempio l'aspirazione della 'c'.
> Per quanto riguarda il 'raddoppiamento (fono)sintattico', un fenomeno che tutti usiamo, anche se spesso inconsciamente, credo che sia opportuno dedicargli un altro thread, cosa che andrò a fare.


 
Certo Necsus, l'italiano standard è quasi sicuramente quello insegnato nelle scuole di dizione, recitazione e doppiaggio e dunque senza, per quanto sia possibile, accenti regionali. Nella quotidianità ciò è praticamente impossibile o quasi , specialmente per noi toscani che siamo abituati a troncare le parole, ad aspirare o eliminare del tutto la "c"  e usare spesso dei vocaboli che vengono definiti "toscanismi" (alcune volte anche per scritto).


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> Lo fanno anche gli insegnanti? Per esempio, un italiano che fa lezioni di italiano per stranieri: cosa si fa di solito per la pronuncia? Usare lo standard al 100 %? Approssimarsi un po'? Parlare in accento siciliano, toscano o bergamasco? Io ho avuto soltanto una professoressa nativa di italiano e mi pare che pronunziava (_è un po' arcaico, ma esiste_) lo standard, ma faceva la "r" moscia. Cosa ne pensate?



Beh, il problema o non problema, è che l'insegnante di italiano per stranieri, è raro che faccia corsi di dizione, se non per gusto personale.
Calcola che anche io, ora come ora, che sto al terzo anno di università potrei fare il lettore di lingua (o anche l'assistente di italiano) nelle università straniere. E io non ho mai fatto dizione, né tutti i ragazzi che ogni anno partono e svolgono questa mansione. 
Il lettore di lingua, o l'insegnante di lingua per stranieri, dovrebbe tentare di fare del suo meglio: cercare di parlare un italiano pressoché perfetto, senza inflessioni dialettali. Purtroppo questo è abbastanza difficile, perché anche se la sintassi è impeccabile, l'inflessione, più o meno accentuata, è sempre presente.
Quindi, chi ha seguito le lezioni di un pugliese, ad esempio, pronuncerà molte parole con la /e/ troppo aperta o troppo chiusa e così succede anche per noi italiani, quando seguiamo le lezioni di un sudamericano che, per forza di cose, avrà un marcato seseo.
Ma per voi stranieri è difficile riconoscere le varie parlate, e non vi accorgete che state parlando con l'inflessione di una tale regione italiana, come per me è difficile riconoscere un gijonese da un madrileno.


----------



## Necsus

MAVERIK said:
			
		

> Certo Necsus, l'italiano standard è quasi sicuramente quello insegnato nelle scuole di dizione, recitazione e doppiaggio e dunque senza, per quanto sia possibile, accenti regionali. Nella quotidianità ciò è praticamente impossibile o quasi, specialmente per noi toscani che siamo abituati a troncare le parole, ad aspirare o eliminare del tutto la "c" e usare spesso dei vocaboli che vengono definiti "toscanismi" (alcune volte anche per scritto).


Sì, naturalmente è così. Quello che volevo sottolineare è che una lingua modello che può fare da riferimento in realtà esiste, ed è molto vicina a quella scritta, tranne per fenomeni quali appunto il raddoppiamento (fono)sintattico.


----------

